

Top social media marketers to follow on Twitter - zoesummers
http://www.reddit.com/r/SocialMediaMarketing/comments/2ftdpu/top_social_media_marketers_to_follow_on_twitter/

======
hellbanner
What is this? 3 points, front page, one greyed out comment that matches the
reddit link -- which is the only comment?

------
gladiroz
got a vote of 9 out of 10, how much did you get?

